# [SOLVED] DELL LATITUDE D620 wifi driver not installed adapter problem



## kamaleshtech (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,
I have dell latitude d620 and i try to install wireless network driver to enable wifi connection and it is not installing.It is giving error message " Adapter problem" driver not installed.any can help me?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: DELL LATITUDE D620 wifi driver not installed adapter problem*








and welcome to the Forum

What caused you to reinstall the driver? . . Have you installed the chipset driver? Are you getting the drivers from Dell Support?


----------



## kamaleshtech (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: DELL LATITUDE D620 wifi driver not installed adapter problem*

Hi re-installed the driver 3 times..and i download it from the dell website only..
i think network adapter is missing related to wireless connectivity.:banghead:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: DELL LATITUDE D620 wifi driver not installed adapter problem*

Please post a screenshot of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded . . see the link in my signature for how


----------



## kamaleshtech (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: DELL LATITUDE D620 wifi driver not installed adapter problem*

Hi Rich,
Here is the details.

[-] Network adapter
Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller
[-] ?(yellow color) Other Devices
?!(Yellow color)Network Controller

I think you can understand.Give me a solution.Thanks.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: DELL LATITUDE D620 wifi driver not installed adapter problem*

Dell shows two wireless cards for that model . . which driver did you install?


----------



## kamaleshtech (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: DELL LATITUDE D620 wifi driver not installed adapter problem*

R257701 driver.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: DELL LATITUDE D620 wifi driver not installed adapter problem*

Try the other one


----------



## kamaleshtech (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: DELL LATITUDE D620 wifi driver not installed adapter problem*

can u give me the other driver name please


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: DELL LATITUDE D620 wifi driver not installed adapter problem*

Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]


----------



## kamaleshtech (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: DELL LATITUDE D620 wifi driver not installed adapter problem*

Hi, 
I have installed the next one.Mow my device manager looks good without any yellow question mark thanks for that and WIFI is activited but still the old driver sitting in the sytem and showing adapter problme while startup.How could i remove the olddriver.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: DELL LATITUDE D620 wifi driver not installed adapter problem*

What is showing a problem?


----------



## kamaleshtech (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: DELL LATITUDE D620 wifi driver not installed adapter problem*

Hi,
Rich,Everthing is fine now...thanks for the help.I am using Wi-fi now..great thanks..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: DELL LATITUDE D620 wifi driver not installed adapter problem*

Glad I could help! !


----------

